# Spinning:. So my friend invited her friend to show her fiber to our Knitting group



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

It would have been rude not to buy anything.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You're right, and we mustn't be rude. Lol. Beautiful colors. Have fun spinning.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful fiber. Fun in the making!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mama always says don't be rude then she hits your arm. lol lol Guess she was right. Enjoy that wonderful fiber have fun spinning.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

And we are never rude to someone you has luscious fiber, lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, the angora fiber is so pretty!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

One simply can't be rude when beautiful fiber is involved!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Totally agree, especially when the fiber looks like that!


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

That is when I am tempted and succumb to buying!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Meant to ask does she sell on line. or have link somewhere her angora is amazing.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> Meant to ask does she sell on line. or have link somewhere her angora is amazing.


It is Pleasant Valley Shetland and Merinos, [email protected]


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Darn touch screen - it didn't feel as soft as it looks! :sm09:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Reba1 said:


> Darn touch screen - it didn't feel as soft as it looks! :sm09:


And you are too far away to stop by and touch it in person!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful fiber. Fun in the making!


Couldn't wait! Had to start spinning. Not certain if I'll ply to itself or if that would muddy the colors. I have some roving that is the same blue green so I could spin that as a possibility for one of the plies. Will have to experiment!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Couldn't wait! Had to start spinning. Not certain if I'll ply to itself or if that would muddy the colors. I have some roving that is the same blue green so I could spin that as a possibility for one of the plies. Will have to experiment!


Beautiful spin. Looking forward to seeing more of your experiment.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Amazing colors on your bobbin. I think your blue green ply addition sounds beautiful


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking great!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what pretty yarn your spinning is wonderful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely spinning. Cannot wait to see how you ply.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks gorgeous


----------

